# The Root of All Evil...



## Corwin Cross (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I've been thinking about negative aspects of the furry fandom. Like bestiality, CP, and other stuff. I wanna know people's opinions on this stuff.
Like, I'm totally against bestiality. It's rape, plain and simple. CP is just a crime, fur or no. On lifestyling, I find it rather silly, but nothing too bad. On plushophilia, it's just masturbation, although a rather weird way of it :V


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm only against someone's fetish if they acted upon them. I don't care if the indulge in the art.

Also, why are these topics so popular still? You'd think they'd have been discussed to death by now.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd say it would be the people who take "Furry" too seriously.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2010)

As for the poll, there should be an 'Other' option. I think the worst part of the fandom is the loud mouthed people that make us look bad. I mean, we're bad, but you don't have to shout it out to everyone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2010)

:V

I'd say zoophilia and cp, honestly that shit deserves to just be thrown out of the fandom.
Plushophilia is creepy.


----------



## Machine (Aug 13, 2010)

I hate child pornography and bestiality with a passion. Even if the fetishes are not acted upon, they still disgust me to no end.

Lifestyling is stupid, and otherkins are like lifestylers on an even more stupid scale.

Plushophilia is pretty much masturbation. Really creepy masturbation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Plushophilia is pretty much masturbation. Really creepy masturbation.


 The guy who made the renamon plushie still gets messages from people really disturbing messages.


----------



## Machine (Aug 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The guy who made the renamon plushie still gets messages from people really disturbing messages.


I am very disappoint.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

hi my name is grand salamander. i make a thread disguised as a poll to just throw in my two cents that i think bestiality is wrong.
christ fucking walking, there's no "root of evil" in the fandom. the real root of evil to everything is drugs, and everyone knows that.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

Closet zoophiles. Need I say any more, they are why it's embarrassing to be associated with the fandom.
If people like fucking their dog or being raped by their horse, then they should just own up to it and not resort to sexualising anthromorphical animals whilst rabidly denying any association with beastiality. Ironically, furry porn makes beastiality even more disgusting.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

My uncle likes to say "religion is the root of all evil". Granted, money (and possibly cocaine) is his religion, so he'd know. The "root" of the fandom's "evil" is that people in general don't know how to cope with anything different, or life in general, and aren't taught right from wrong beyond the physical or the bare minimum of the mental. i.e; killing is wrong because you'll go to jail for it, not because there's an intrinsic value to life and that all people, in some way, are valuable, or at least can be. I do think though that furry is just one of many attempts to escape a shallow existence like that and find meaning in life, but without those fundamental values, it's pretty damn hard for it to really _go anywhere_ but *down* and/or off into outer space.


----------



## Lurk (Aug 13, 2010)

I marked all of them.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Closet zoophiles. Need I say any more, they are why it's embarrassing to be associated with the fandom.
> If people like fucking their dog or being raped by their horse, then they should just own up to it and not resort to sexualising anthromorphical animals whilst rabidly denying any association with beastiality. Ironically, furry porn makes beastiality even more disgusting.


 
if you're so embarrassed, leave. no one's making you stay. if it's so horrible to be associated with those folks, no need to worry yourself. don't be a prick to everyone else in the fandom because you're such a prude.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> if you're so embarrassed, leave. no one's making you stay. if it's so horrible to be associated with those folks, no need to worry yourself. don't be a prick to everyone else in the fandom because you're such a prude.


 Just because black viper realizes how fucked up this fandom really is doesn't mean he has to leave.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just because black viper realizes how fucked up this fandom really is doesn't mean he has to leave.


 
he obviously doesn't enjoy it, being so embarrassed. because the fandom is definitely something to be embarrassed of.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Y'know, it's not really like there's a single thing in the furry fandom you can't find examples of elsewhere. It's just that furry is something that can be hybridized with pretty much any other fetish. Really, it's the human race you should be ashamed of being a part of, if anything, since it's the human race that comes up with something like furry in the first place.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> if you're so embarrassed, leave. no one's making you stay. if it's so horrible to be associated with those folks, no need to worry yourself. don't be a prick to everyone else in the fandom because you're such a prude.


 
Did I hit a nerve?  You don't speak for everyone else in the fandom, don't pretend that you do. If you're trying to defend sexual furry fetishism then just stop right there. :!:


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Did I hit a nerve?  You don't speak for everyone else in the fandom, don't pretend that you do. If you're trying to defend sexual furry fetishism then just stop right there. :!:


 
no, i just can't stand fucktards that act like they're so afflicted being in the fandom. sorry you're so high and goddamn mighty that us disgusting perverts make you ashamed to be in the fandom :C

user was banned for this post, etc.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh look, this thread again.

Honestly, I don't give a damn whether people draw CP or bestiality as long as they don't act on it. I would also like to note the abundance of nonconsensual porn on this site. It seems a little bizzarre to not care if somebody draws an adult anthro being raped (once again, I don't care what you draw), but consider somebody drawing an feral, immature anthro, or immature human getting raped. It is drawn; no creature has been sexually assaulted in the process of creating these images. If half the people who fap to this stuff DO molest kids/animals IRL (that number is absurdly high) then it's their problem, not the art's.

Lifestylers and otherkin may embarrass the fandom at times, but I doubt people in general would think highly of us even if all these groups never existed.

Far more annoying are newfags who make pointless threads which have been done to death, brought back as undead horrors, and then done to death again several times. In short:

"Shut the fuck up, Grand Salamander, everyone hates you."


----------



## Lurk (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> no, i just can't stand fucktards that act like they're so afflicted being in the fandom. sorry you're so high and goddamn mighty that us disgusting perverts make you ashamed to be in the fandom :C
> 
> user was banned for this post, etc.


 
Just remember that not everyone is equal in everyone's eyes. If you're going to get mad that that guy doesn't like that group because said group has a lot of creepers, then you're essentially trying to control how he feels.Quite simply, he's entitled to his opinion, even if it's extremely accurate.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The guy who made the renamon plushie still gets messages from people really disturbing messages.


 
I remember seeing that. My friend put one of the images of it on facebook.

I personally don't really see anything wrong with plushophilia. But I hate how people think furries are associated with zoophilia.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> because the fandom is definitely something to be embarrassed of.


 Let's see we have dog fuckers running around unchecked, we have people that swap fetishes like cooking recipes, we have had people go to jail for cp, we've had people make idiots of themselves on live television, we've have entire con rooms getting aids from having rampant sex in anthrocon, we have people that believe being a furry automatically makes them gay/bi, people that flame others for "not being a true furry", it has gotten to the point where the mere mention of cub porn causes a epic dramafest and that's just the tip of the iceberg.
I understand why so many furries are ashamed.


Leafblower29 said:


> But I hate how people think furries are associated with zoophilia.


http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
Check the zoophilia percentages.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

Lurk said:


> Just remember that not everyone is equal in everyone's eyes. If you're going to get mad that that guy doesn't like that group because said group has a lot of creepers, then you're essentially trying to control how he feels.Quite simply, he's entitled to his opinion, even if it's extremely accurate.


 
i never demanded he felt one way or tried to control him, i just said it was stupid. a much more obscene word for stupid, mind you.



CannonFodder said:


> Let's see we have dog fuckers running around unchecked, we have people that swap fetishes like cooking recipes, we have had people go to jail for cp, we've had people make idiots of themselves on live television, we've have entire con rooms getting aids from having rampant sex in anthrocon, we have people that believe being a furry automatically makes them gay/bi, people that flame others for "not being a true furry", it has gotten to the point where the mere mention of cub porn causes a epic dramafest and that's just the tip of the iceberg.
> I understand why so many furries are ashamed.



again...if anyone thinks the fandom is THAT bad of a place, they have every right to leave whenever, rather than shit on everyone who isn't a prude like them. i don't understand this problem with people being so ashamed of being furries and taking it out on everyone who isn't uptight and completely devoid of any sexuality.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> the real root of evil to everything is drugs, and everyone knows that.


If there is evil in this world, it lurks in the hearts of man.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoops, didn't know you could vote for more than one. 

I voted CP, cause CP is CP whether it's drawn or not.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> no, i just can't stand fucktards that act like they're so afflicted being in the fandom. sorry you're so high and goddamn mighty that us disgusting perverts make you ashamed to be in the fandom :C
> 
> user was banned for this post, etc.


 
*cough*

Sorry, that doesn't wash. 



> hi my name is grand salamander. i make a thread disguised as a poll to just throw in my two cents that i think bestiality is wrong.


 
You are implying here that you have no problem with bestiality, maybe because it is your sort of thing in the first place?

It is the "root of all evil" in this fandom, and the sooner fetishists become thoroughly unwelcome within the mainstream, the better. It does make me ashamed, because zoophiles are using anthromorphic characters as a shell for their true nature.
Why does this fandom have to put up with rampant animal sexualisation?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> again...if anyone thinks the fandom is THAT bad of a place, they have every right to leave whenever, rather than shit on everyone who isn't a prude like them. i don't understand this problem with people being so ashamed of being furries and taking it out on everyone who isn't uptight and completely devoid of any sexuality.


 You will never get rid of me.
I just wish that furries would stop fucking everything that moves and/or doesn't move and/or used to move but no longer does that is a non-consenting partner and not underaged.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> You are implying here that you have no problem with bestiality, maybe because it is your sort of thing in the first place?
> 
> It is the "root of all evil" in this fandom, and the sooner fetishists become thoroughly unwelcome within the mainstream, the better. It does make me ashamed, because zoophiles are using anthromorphic characters as a shell for their true nature.



thank you for making assumptions about my life. i just don't believe that the fandom needs to constantly obsess over bestiality. no i do not have a probem with it. OH GOD BURN HIM AT THE STAKE! i was unaware that there was any "evil" in this fandom...thank god i have some de-curse potions. i don't have an immunity to evil spells.
you should probly leave now, before the EVIIIL gets you too! :V



CannonFodder said:


> You will never get rid of me.
> I just wish that furries would stop fucking everything that moves and/or doesn't move and/or used to move but no longer does that is a non-consenting partner.



never said i want you gone. but just because you're not a sexual person does not mean that people who are deserve to be constantly trashed for it. everyone's different. apparently i'm a zoophile because i actually see the other side of the argument.


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

So Black Viper is crying about how embarrassing the fandom is? Oh boo hoo. Is it fun to be associated with people who'd rather sex up their pet? No it's not, yet I think a lot of people have just learned to live with it. Every fandom, every subculture, every social group, has people who "make them look bad". If people want to be little shits and preach about how every furry faps to anthro porn and fucks animals, let 'em. 

Anyway, back to the point of this dead horse thread. 
CP bothers me to no end, just because it's children in sexual situations. Throwing an adult into the picture just makes things worse. The people who gobble that up like candy and the people who make it are probably a bit disturbed. BUT THAT'S JUST MY OPINION GOD DAMN. 

Zoophilia, kinda odd. If someone chooses to lay with an animal, oh well, it'll affect them in the long run more than likely. 

Lifestylers are okay as long as they don't go to extremes. 

Plushophilia is just weird. No comment. 

Otherkin, same as lifestylers. It's okay to have a totem animal, but there's a limit. Even though the Cat Man is cool and all, he kinda takes it too far. 

I just beat the horse even more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> never said i want you gone. but just because you're not a sexual person does not mean that people who are deserve to be constantly trashed for it. everyone's different. apparently i'm a zoophile because i actually see the other side of the argument.


 I hate it when a person confuses being a furry with their sexuality, that is what I hate, also why can't I bash them for it?
Also no I didn't say you were a zoophile.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I hate it when a person confuses being a furry with their sexuality, that is what I hate, also why can't I bash them for it?
> Also no I didn't say you were a zoophile.


 
oh, no. black viper did. :V
i think it's pretty shitty to bash someone for it. i mean, is it really affecting you THAT much? after trashing them, have you really come out on top, or have you just succeeded in making someone feel horrible when they didn't do anything wrong in the first place?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i think it's pretty shitty to bash someone for it. i mean, is it really affecting you THAT much? after trashing them, have you really come out on top, or have you just succeeded in making someone feel horrible when they didn't do anything wrong in the first place?


 Because it's fun.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> thank you for making assumptions about my life. i just don't believe that the fandom needs to constantly obsess over bestiality. no i do not have a probem with it. OH GOD BURN HIM AT THE STAKE! i was unaware that there was any "evil" in this fandom...thank god i have some de-curse potions. i don't have an immunity to evil spells.
> you should probly leave now, before the EVIIIL gets you too! :V


 
Hurrah for partially confirming my assumptions. If you follow the other side of the bestiality argument and engage in "fursexuality" then surely we must be halfway there?

I don't see why the fandom has to embrace zoophilia in any form. At all. Its simple presence should raise eyebrows, but apparently it does not as furry fetishism has shamefully become an accepted subculture within a subculture.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Porn.

I don't give two fucks what someone likes. I'm far from perfect (VERY far), so I have no leg to stand on.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 13, 2010)

I can care less for all of the fetishes. If you take this subculture and make it your life and try your best to say that it's normal, that's just bad for us.

Yes, I voted for lifestyling. No offense, Ray.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> hi my name is grand salamander. i make a thread disguised as a poll to just throw in my two cents that i think bestiality is wrong.
> christ fucking walking, there's no "root of evil" in the fandom. the real root of evil to everything is drugs, and everyone knows that.



Yeah, man.  That Tylenol fucks with your mind.



Black Viper said:


> Closet zoophiles. Need I say any more, they are why it's embarrassing to be associated with the fandom.
> If people like fucking their dog or being raped by their horse, then they should just own up to it and not resort to sexualising anthromorphical animals whilst rabidly denying any association with beastiality. Ironically, furry porn makes beastiality even more disgusting.


 
I fantasize about bull alligators shoving their thick gator dicks in my anus and fucking me hard, fast, and rough.  Mmf, so hot~


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'm sorry. would it make you feel better if i told you i screwed roadkill? is that still immoral? no rape there 'cause they're dead!
> i don't see why people have to reject anything sexual and be such snobs.


 
I'd give you points for honesty. Yet there are big lines which some furries have crossed. Bestiality is not what you're saying it is, it's absurd to call someone a "prude" or a snob for finding it extremely objectionable. I'd happily talk about yaoi, that's within the acceptable spectrum of human sexuality. Yet if you went to a dog show and announced that you supported/engaged in bestiality, you'd face outrage. Do you get where I'm coming from?


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I fantasize about bull alligators shoving their thick gator dicks in my anus and fucking me hard, fast, and rough.  Mmf, so hot~


 I don't feel good.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't feel good.


 
xD

>.-.>
<.-.<

Sorry, dude.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah, man.  That Tylenol fucks with your mind.
> I fantasize about bull alligators shoving their thick gator dicks in my anus and fucking me hard, fast, and rough.  Mmf, so hot~



oh snap man. that's pretty damn sexy.



Black Viper said:


> I'd give you points for honesty. Yet there are big lines which some furries have crossed. Bestiality is not what you're saying it is, it's absurd to call someone a "prude" or a snob for finding it extremely objectionable. I'd happily talk about yaoi, that's within the acceptable spectrum of human sexuality. Yet if you went to a dog show and announced that you supported/engaged in bestiality, you'd face outrage. Do you get where I'm coming from?


 
well then you should give me points for honesty. likewise, if you went to a cooking show and said you liked to shove cucumbers up your ass, you'd also face outrage. do you get where I'M coming from?


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> I'd give you points for honesty. Yet there are big lines which some furries have crossed. Bestiality is not what you're saying it is, it's absurd to call someone a "prude" or a snob for finding it extremely objectionable.


Though you're acting oh so embarrassed to be associated with it. Complaining isn't going to do anything. 



			
				Black Viper said:
			
		

> I'd happily talk about yaoi, that's within the acceptable spectrum of human sexuality.


What kind of yaoi?


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah, man. That Tylenol fucks with your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I fantasize about bull alligators shoving their thick gator dicks in my anus and fucking me hard, fast, and rough. Mmf, so hot~


 
You gonna catch:







Enjoy.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well then you should give me points for honesty. likewise, if you went to a cooking show and said you liked to shove cucumbers up your ass, you'd also face outrage. do you get where I'M coming from?


 
Not really. It's just another example of the same, non?


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Though you're acting oh so embarrassed to be associated with it. Complaining isn't going to do anything.
> 
> 
> What kind of yaoi?


 
That's what you think, but it will do something.

Let's see, something that doesn't involve bestiality.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> You gonna catch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well played, well played. I applaud you, good sir.

Honest question here: Are you a zoophile if you are more attracted to an animal than a human, but are still uninterested in sexual intercourse whatsoever?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Not really. It's just another example of the same, non?


 
non? if you go into any place and admit you pop off to what they're discussing, you're probably gonna make a few people grumpy. bestiality or food fetish. derp. of course, that means i'm a zoophile AND food fetishist by your logic.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> You gonna catch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
O murr.

I bet they taste delicious.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> O murr.
> 
> I bet they taste delicious.


 If you want a revolution you have to evolve man...


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> That's what you think, but it will do something.


 You keep thinking that. 



Black Viper said:


> Let's see, something that doesn't involve bestiality.


 That's awesomely vague. So does that mean that you're open to discussing the finer points of say yaoi involving shota?



HarleyRoadkill said:


> non?


 French for no iirc


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Guys, judging from this thread and the pot one, Black Viper clearly is one of those people that think their opinion = truth, and there's no point arguing with them because as demonstrated in both threads, your differing opinion magically makes theirs all the more true. You think weed should be legalized? It has to be because you're a stoner. You have bigger fish to fry than who gets off on what? It has to be because you're obsessed with it yourself.

This person doesn't live in the real world and is going to have other people reinforcing their delusions whether or not they want to, which is probably why they're in the furry fandom in the first place, so do yourselves a favor/save yourself a headache and don't bother with them.


----------



## Alkatraz (Aug 13, 2010)

I was under the impression that every furry was into bestiality lol


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 14, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> I was under the impression that every furry was into bestiality lol


 Either A: You're a bad troll.
Either B: You are not very smart.

Solution to A: Get out.
Solution to B: Get out.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Either A: You're a bad troll.
> Either B: You are not very smart.
> 
> Solution to A: Get out.
> Solution to B: Get out.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Alkatraz (Aug 14, 2010)

C: I've just hit a nerve.

But in all srsness, No1s judging


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 14, 2010)

I voted CP and zooplilia. 
To me the others not as bad, tho I consider otherkin a other kind of fandom.

Other fandom are just as guilty as we are when it comes to adult related material, like anime, and sci-fi, etc.
As I seen somewhere else respond, it get less attention in that area cause companies are behind most of these.
So with tv shows, movies, dvds, toys/collectibles in mass poeple don't see it.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
> Check the zoophilia percentages.


 
487 _(13.32%) 
What's your point? Most outsiders assume we want sex with animals.
_


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 14, 2010)

I voted all of them. Because I can, bitches.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 14, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I voted all of them. Because I can, bitches.


 fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Machine (Aug 14, 2010)

I voted on all of them except the one regarding Grand Salamander because I don't hate him. Yet.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 14, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I voted all of them. Because I can, bitches.


 
you're the reason voting results always turn out awkward!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm going with the STFU option.


----------



## Ben (Aug 14, 2010)

While most of those things are pretty terrible, I probably should have just picked the last one, because you're even worse for being the 500th person to pick up the horse and drag it through the mud.

Why.



> C: I've just hit a nerve.
> 
> But in all srsness, No1s judging



Ohhh, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Pine (Aug 14, 2010)

most stupid people around me think that bestiality and furry fandom are the same thing, one just has fursuits involved. thus, I believe that stupid people are the root of all evil.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm only against someone's fetish if they acted upon them. I don't care if the indulge in the art.
> 
> Also, why are these topics so popular still? You'd think they'd have been discussed to death by now.


 
Welcome to The Den? :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 14, 2010)

The root of all evil is acting like an unlikable cunt, which most furries are guilty of.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 14, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> you're the reason voting results always turn out awkward!


 
Perhaps I'm the root of all evil?


Check that, the root of all evil is the douchebags who insult other furries endlessly so that they don't seem like they're like them in any way. 

"Hey! Look at me! I'm not like those other furs! I insult them! Look! I can be cool!" 

Fuck it, you're a furfag. You will be run over by an F40PH and yiff in hell.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone who tries to "police then fandom" for people they think are bad anddd.....People who hate fursuits because they think they are all murrsuits.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

- Some fursuits are so well made that I find them very adorable and some are creepy. I see no harm fursuiting.

- As an atheist, Otherkins aren't as bad as other religions.

- I think a furry lifestyle aren't as bad as a drugie lifestyle or a goth. Most furry lifestylers are just a bunch of friendly computer nerds... I'm not part of it.

- Plushophilia is just harmless fun like another sex toys but that's not my stuff.

- Zoophilia... it may look cute hugging and kissing your dog but using it as a sex toy is just wrong... It's worst than pedophilia IMO.

- CP... You mean killing people ??? Nacrophilia ? Worst then zoophilia.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> - Some fursuits are so well made that I find them very adorable and some are creepy. I see no harm fursuiting.
> 
> - As an atheist, Otherkins aren't as bad as other religions.
> 
> ...



CP is Child Porn, or in this case, Cub Porn.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> CP is Child Porn, or in this case, Cub Porn.


 
If it means having sex with baby animals... I would say it's worst then having sex with adult animals.

If it means cub porn arts... I have no problem with that because they are just drawings... I mean, some are soo well drawn to the point it could get attractive in your imagination like an hypno-toad...

I still think nacrophilia is the most immoral sexual act of all... In this case... The warewolf fetishists who kills you have sex with your organs and then eat you in the woods.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2010)

y'know, the fact some of you guys thinks this hard about shit like this is what really disturbs me. Also how does someone get "killing people" from CP? ICP! Insane Killing People, RAWR!


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> y'know, the fact some of you guys thinks this hard about shit like this is what really disturbs me. Also how does someone get "killing people" from CP? ICP! Insane Killing People, RAWR!


 
Fucking acronyms, how do they work?


----------



## Riv (Aug 14, 2010)

Why do you assume that these are "aspects of the fandom," as if all zoophiles and otherkin and plushophiles are furries, and that the fandom is responsible for these "aspects"? I'd say that those problems are all separate from the problem of being a furry.


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say the CP and zoophilia are truly vile. CP should never be tolerated in any sense, any place, at any time.  but that's saying the obvious.

Zoophilia is downright obnoxious as well as disgusting in that it is the base cause of hatred toward the fandom. because obviously loving anthro means you wanna screw a dog. ugh. people have their fetishes sure, but i'd rather pretend it doesn't exist. i like my bubble of ignorance. its warm. <3


the other things i really dont mind.  let people do as they will.  in context of Evil though, CP and Zoophilia are definitely fitting the bill. CP especially goes beyond fetish into just wrong.  there is no justification for it. at all.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 14, 2010)

The worst part of then fandom are the furs who are overly self-rightous, can't separate fantasy from reality and think that anything they disagree with should be banned from the fandom.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> The worst part of then fandom are the furs who are overly self-rightous, can't separate fantasy from reality and think that anything they disagree with should be banned from the fandom.


 so...we should be kicking you out then?


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 14, 2010)

Crysis Fouxen said:
			
		

> so...we should be kicking you out then?



Cause I do so many of those things I suppose?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2010)

Damn man, lifestyliers and otherkin are more hated than plushophiles.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Cause I do so many of those things I suppose?


 no just hoping we can kick you out the local white knight for everyone


CannonFodder said:


> Damn man, lifestyliers and otherkin are more hated than plushophiles.


 Lifestylers ruin fandoms by believing they are true fans over those who knows this is just a damn hobby

Otherkin are just damn annoying, find it funny they wont leave their parents basement if they were a dragon in their past life :V

Plushophilies...meh they are already weeding themselves out by not procreating so no bad with em


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Cause I do so many of those things I suppose?


 Don't fall for it Crysix, it's a trap to try and get this thread closed.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 14, 2010)

Crysis Fouxen said:
			
		

> no just hoping we can kick you out the local white knight for everyone



I would reply but I've got a keyboard full of punctuation marks and it's too much effort to try slot them in that sentence in a way that would make sense.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2010)

All of the above!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I would reply but I've got a keyboard full of punctuation marks and it's too much effort to try slot them in that sentence in a way that would make sense.


 then sorry your generation for no longer teaching comprehension skills :V
wait I forgot...AFRICA =3


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

There's a difference between fucking a real animal, fucking a cartoon animal and fucking a stuffed animal... :V


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no just hoping we can kick you out the local white knight for everyone


 I thought that was Harley now.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 14, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> then sorry your generation for no longer teaching comprehension skills :V
> wait I forgot...AFRICA =3


 
I guess grammar's not really important in your area, I take it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I guess grammar's not really important in your area, I take it?


 no, cause we work on comprehending each other, tis why even tourist cant understand our speech


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn man, lifestyliers and otherkin are more hated than plushophiles.


 When you think about it, those two are more insane and disturbing than plushophiles. Plushophilia is a simple fetish and not more than that, whereas believing you are an actual animal is just buttfuck crazy.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 14, 2010)

Its us.

We are the worst thing about the fandom.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 14, 2010)

furrys are the root of all evil as well as homosexicles and heretics :V


----------



## Machine (Aug 14, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Its us.
> 
> We are the worst thing about the fandom.


Not all of us are batshit insane fetishists.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Not all of us are batshit insane fetishists.


 Even without the fetishism, I'd say Van's statement applies. Furries complain and bitch at each other all the time for all kinds of bullshit reasons no matter how "clean" they are.


----------



## Machine (Aug 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Even without the fetishism, I'd say Van's statement applies. Furries complain and bitch at each other all the time for all kinds of bullshit reasons no matter how "clean" they are.


Yeah, that is true.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 14, 2010)

Testosterone is the root of all evil.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yeah, that is true.


 FAF is pretty much living proof of this, BTW. :V


Fenrari said:


> Testosterone is the root of all evil.


 But testosterone is like totally murry. D:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Even without the fetishism, I'd say Van's statement applies. Furries complain and bitch at each other all the time for all kinds of bullshit reasons no matter how "clean" they are.



I mean my statement is general and obvious as fuck but yes, the people in the fandom are the things other furs hate.  We don't hate cub porn as much as we hate the comments section for cub porn pics of people revealing real desires for sick acts with children, we don't hate zoo porn as much as we hate the furs that actually fuck animals, and things like lifestylers, otherkin, and plushies (why the fuck is that on there its like the tamest of furry deviancies and people who marry RealDolls are FAR creepier) are all outrages against the individuals more than anything, especially if such a person gets in front of a camera.

I still contend that Furry is a loose label that combines dozens of subcultures and ideas that all hate each other because they're fighting over what that catch all label should really mean.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

its the only way the fandom can continue to exist, we HAVE to be at each others throats


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 14, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its the only way the fandom can continue to exist, we HAVE to be at each others throats


 
I doubt that, but it is certainly the only way its going to exist because we don't have any established central authority or body of work to say otherwise.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Testosterone is the root of all evil.


 THIS SO MUCH!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I doubt that, but it is certainly the only way its going to exist because we don't have any established central authority or body of work to say otherwise.


 because each area refuse to accept anothers input on a centralize idea


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

The anime fandom suffer the same shit as the furry fandom:

- Instead of zoophilia, it's pedophilia
- Instead of furry life style, it's the otaku life style...
- Instead of plushophilia, it's the inflatable pillow, cushion, towel, anime dolls.
- Instead of otherkin, it's the wapanese, also referred to as "japanophiles," "weeaboo," Japanese wannabe...
- Instead of fursuits, it's the anime cosplay thingy.
- Instead of cub porn, it's the Lolicon & shotacon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> The anime fandom suffer the same shit as the furry fandom:
> 
> - Instead of zoophilia, it's pedophilia
> - Instead of furry life style, it's the otaku life style...
> ...


 but unlike us they dont bitch about it so much and go "Meh, thats life"


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

What is this otaku lifestyle?


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

Willow said:


> What is this otaku lifestyle?



Just like the guy who want to legally change his name to boomer the dog... There's a dude in japan who wants to legally marry an anime character.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Just like the guy who want to legally change his name to boomer the dog... There's a dude in japan who wants to legally marry an anime character.


 Okay then..=__=


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 14, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Well played, well played. I applaud you, good sir.
> 
> Honest question here: Are you a zoophile if you are more attracted to an animal than a human, but are still uninterested in sexual intercourse whatsoever?


 
You don't have to be interested in sexual intercourse to be a -"phile". 
As far as that goes I think that would be an expression of your affinity with animals rather than sexual desire. If you were in any way sexually attracted to animals you could have zoophilic tendencies at the very least even if you aren't interested in sex.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm only against someone's fetish if they acted upon them. I don't care if the indulge in the art.


 
I agree with this, it's one thing to draw something, it's another thing to act upon that drawing.  You might as well call Stephen King a murderer since he kills people in his books.

I think the main thing that's keeping the fandom in a bad light is split between those that take the fandom into a lifestyle AND those that refuse to let people know about it.  Anthrocon refuses to let news stations inside the convention center, so the stations pick any schmuck off the street and interview them while the sane con-goers are inside, thus we had that huge amount of drama from that guy in the skin tight leopard suit.  The more we act seclusive, the more we act like we have something to hide.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

Cp is Cp. Drawn or not.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Guys, judging from this thread and the pot one, Black Viper clearly is one of those people that think their opinion = truth, and there's no point arguing with them because as demonstrated in both threads, your differing opinion magically makes theirs all the more true. You think weed should be legalized? It has to be because you're a stoner. You have bigger fish to fry than who gets off on what? It has to be because you're obsessed with it yourself.
> 
> This person doesn't live in the real world and is going to have other people reinforcing their delusions whether or not they want to, which is probably why they're in the furry fandom in the first place, so do yourselves a favor/save yourself a headache and don't bother with them.


 
Nice try at character assassination, can you do any better than criticising me because you got all offended? Also I didn't say quite that, proof if anything that you don't read thoroughly.

How dare you accuse me of any such things when fetishists tend to be self-delusional about their unacceptable perversion and its true nature to the point of madness. What utter bullshite


----------



## Machine (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Just like the guy who want to legally change his name to boomer the dog... There's a dude in japan who wants to legally marry an anime character.


People are hilariously goofy.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 14, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I agree with this, it's one thing to draw something, it's another thing to act upon that drawing.  You might as well call Stephen King a murderer since he kills people in his books.
> 
> I think the main thing that's keeping the fandom in a bad light is split between those that take the fandom into a lifestyle AND those that refuse to let people know about it.  Anthrocon refuses to let news stations inside the convention center, so the stations pick any schmuck off the street and interview them while the sane con-goers are inside, thus we had that huge amount of drama from that guy in the skin tight leopard suit.  The more we act seclusive, the more we act like we have something to hide.


 I really do think "open door" policies for media into furry culture is the best way to improve our image.  Any time a documentary gets made, furries quickly shout that no one should talk to anyone cause they'll make us look bad, then the only people who agree to interviews are either incredibly boring or total whackjobs who have to have their insane opinions heard.

This may seem somewhat contradictory to the advice of not telling parents/relatives/friends about being a furry, but I'm referring to allowing media into our events rather than forcing them to take notice of us.  A relaxed policy is far more inviting and sane than one that drags people in or forces them away.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 14, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Cp is Cp. Drawn or not.


 [THIS BUTTON SUBSTITUTE]


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Just like the guy who want to legally change his name to boomer the dog... There's a dude in japan who wants to legally marry an anime character.


 Someone married their dating sim in japan.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 14, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I really do think "open door" policies for media into furry culture is the best way to improve our image.  Any time a documentary gets made, furries quickly shout that no one should talk to anyone cause they'll make us look bad, then the only people who agree to interviews are either incredibly boring or total whackjobs who have to have their insane opinions heard.
> 
> This may seem somewhat contradictory to the advice of not telling parents/relatives/friends about being a furry, but I'm referring to allowing media into our events rather than forcing them to take notice of us.  A relaxed policy is far more inviting and sane than one that drags people in or forces them away.


 
Agreed, after having attending my first Anthrocon, I can honestly ask "why is this such a dangerous thing to be associated with?" it was no different than the four years of Otakon I attended before, just switch it from naked girls with eyes bigger than their mouths to anthropomorphic wolves.  There really wasn't as much pornography as I imagined it, and in many ways there was MORE at the "family" centered anime convention than the furry convention.  If people stopped making such a big deal out of the whole thing, then maybe furries wouldn't be looked down so much.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Agreed, after having attending my first Anthrocon, I can honestly ask "why is this such a dangerous thing to be associated with?" it was no different than the four years of Otakon I attended before, just switch it from naked girls with eyes bigger than their mouths to anthropomorphic wolves.  There really wasn't as much pornography as I imagined it, and in many ways there was MORE at the "family" centered anime convention than the furry convention.  If people stopped making such a big deal out of the whole thing, then maybe furries wouldn't be looked down so much.


too bad we are too busy looking down at each other


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 14, 2010)

cp, because it's just sick and fucked up


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Testosterone is the root of all evil.


 If it wasn't for estrogen, testosterone wouldn't even exist either. Both are at fault.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Nice try at character assassination, can you do any better than criticising me because you got all offended? Also I didn't say quite that, proof if anything that you don't read thoroughly.
> 
> How dare you accuse me of any such things when fetishists tend to be self-delusional about their unacceptable perversion and its true nature to the point of madness. What utter bullshite



Describe this "true nature" for us. It sounds all dark and elusive. Also I'd avoid the word "madness" if you want to even stay on topic. I'm not going to tell you why, you'll just have to keep using the word and long enough you'll see what I was talking about.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm not going to tell you why, you'll just have to keep using the word and long enough you'll see what I was talking about.


 Many a 300 joke?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2010)

Willow said:


> Many a 300 joke?


 
Was kinda hoping you wouldn't spoil it for them, but yes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm only against someone's fetish if they acted upon them. I don't care if the indulge in the art.
> 
> Also, why are these topics so popular still? You'd think they'd have been discussed to death by now.



They have. There is nothing left of a dead horse to beat.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They have. There is nothing left of a dead horse to beat.


 We can always beat the ground the dead horse was on. Or the descendants of the horse. Or just kick its grave repeatedly.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> We can always beat the ground the dead horse was on. Or the descendants of the horse. Or just kick its grave repeatedly.


 we are beating the horse to death in heaven now


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 15, 2010)

This it truly the Twinkie of debates. 

IT NEVER GOES STALE EVER AND WILL LIVE ON LONG AFTER NUCLEAR WARFARE. </misconceptions>


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 15, 2010)

I forgot to mention it in my previous posts here, but this thread is balls. There's honestly much worse things a furry can do than being a sick motherfucker and the whole moral crusade thing that all furries go on isn't funny anymore. Go outside, kthxbai.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

I said all of the above. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Troughton (Aug 15, 2010)

Salamander is one of my worst enemies and my exact double.     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Enemy_of_the_World


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Troughton said:


> Salamander is one of my worst enemies and my exact double.     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Enemy_of_the_World


 What is the Doctor doing here?


----------



## Troughton (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> What is the Doctor doing here?


 
I'm in ur forum, posting in ur threads!


----------



## virus (Aug 15, 2010)

The fandom has NOTHING to do with any of those aspects. The person had or developed such interests separately. This place is simply just a way for them to release it a little without being called completely strange by everyone.

Technically to them nothing is wrong with how they think, you can't change that opinion or sway no matter how hard you try. Its engraved forever in their head. So, please. Stop trying to convince yourself you can. Psychology is hardcore stuff.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Describe this "true nature" for us. It sounds all dark and elusive. Also I'd avoid the word "madness" if you want to even stay on topic. I'm not going to tell you why, you'll just have to keep using the word and long enough you'll see what I was talking about.


 
It can be summed up as zoophilic, depraved, and delusional.

Who cares about 4chan in-jokes?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> It can be summed up as zoophilic, depraved, and delusional.


 
LOL. ok sure


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> LOL. ok sure



Yeah.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Yeah.


 
could you at least extrapolate why this affects you so much?


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> could you at least extrapolate why this affects you so much?


 
I've already explained it enough. It's live and let *die* as far as fetishists are concerned  

Zoophilia is NOT something that we should consider acceptable, or something to be proud of. It's a social ill and its very existence is detrimental to a community, unless it has become so depraved that bestiality is encouraged and admired. People are truly in a twisted world if they believe that it's ok to sexualise animals.  

The negative responses from closeted zoophiles speaks for itself, people are offended that their degenerate sexuality could possibly be harmful or wrong, it's a symptom of the toxic fetishist mentality.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> :V
> 
> I'd say zoophilia and cp, honestly that shit deserves to just be thrown out of the fandom.
> Plushophilia is creepy.


 
yep, thats the only thing i dont like about it.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> I've already explained it enough. It's live and let *die* as far as fetishists are concerned
> 
> Zoophilia is NOT something that we should consider acceptable, or something to be proud of. It's a social ill and its very existence is detrimental to a community, unless it has become so depraved that bestiality is encouraged and admired. People are truly in a twisted world if they believe that it's ok to sexualise animals.


 
says who?


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> says who?


 
Says me and everyone else who hasn't had goddamn animal penises hardwired into their pleasure centres.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Says me and everyone else who hasn't had animal penises hardwired into their pleasure centres.



You mean a real animal penis or a fake animal penis.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

Geek said:


> There's a big difference between a real animal penis and a fake animal penis.


 
Thank you for that information. I will be sure that it is used against you when you go to court for fucking your dog.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Says me and everyone else who hasn't had goddamn animal penises hardwired into their pleasure centres.


 
oh, i was unaware folks need to change because other folks don't like them. in that case, i guess we should start cracking down on society!



Black Viper said:


> Thank you for that information. I will be sure that it is used against you when you go to court for fucking your dog.



EVERYONE WHO DISAGREES WITH ME IS A ZOOPHILE. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh, i was unaware folks need to change because other folks don't like them. in that case, i guess we should start cracking down on society!
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE WHO DISAGREES WITH ME IS A ZOOPHILE. NO EXCEPTIONS.


 

go to sleep.. -_-


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Thank you for that information. I will be sure that it is used against you when you go to court for fucking your dog.



Is fucking a fake animal is better then fucking a real animal ?

I'm curious to know.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh, i was unaware folks need to change because other folks don't like them. in that case, i guess we should start cracking down on society!


 
Come on, this isn't about personal hate and you know it.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

Geek said:


> Is fucking a fake animal is better then fucking a real animal ?
> 
> I'm curious to know.


 
fursexuality = bestiality - illegality


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it obviously is. you're so gungho on trashing on paedophiles and other fetishes when these people have done _nothing_ to you. you've just taken it on yourself to take their tastes personally. you're offended of their tastes and it bothers you what they do with their life.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> hit puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
said the 22 yr old who still lives with his parents.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> said the 22 yr old who still lives with his parents.


 
wot. a lot of people live with their parents at 22, dude. besides, i'm not even 22...when did this become a Harley thread? are you stroking a haterboner or something? chill.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> said the 22 yr old who still lives with his parents.



It's an Italian tradition.
The son help mama and mama help the son.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> wot. a lot of people live with their parents at 22, dude. besides, i'm not even 22...when did this become a Harley thread? are you stroking a haterboner or something? chill.


 
cute... get over yourself dude. =] and its good to have your own place.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> cute... get over yourself dude. =] and its good to have your own place.



Does it feel good to pay your own rent, food, and bills?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Geek said:


> Does it feel good to pay your own rent, food, and bills?


 
i dont live by myself, got four of my friends with me, and we all split our cash to pay the bills and get food, and we dont pay rent, we got this house from my friends grandmother, but yeah it feels pretty good, the freedom is great =]


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i dont live by myself, got four of my friends with me, and we all split our cash to pay the bills and get food, and we dont pay rent, we got this house from my friends grandmother, but yeah it feels pretty good, the freedom is great =]


 
as are the bills and legal responsibilities. suck it, maturity. you can brag all you want, but i get free 'net broski B)


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> as are the bills and legal responsibilities. suck it, maturity. you can brag all you want, but i get free 'net broski B)


 
dont mean to brag. haha, just excited is all, and our internet bill is cheap'z, got Fios ;D


----------



## Ratte (Aug 16, 2010)

Lemme just step in this shit-flinging contest to tell all bickering parties to kindly close their e-jaws and shut the fuck up.  Thanks.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's an Italian tradition.
> The son help mama and mama help the son.


 
oh true. thats understandable. :3


----------



## Odd (Aug 16, 2010)

Would you call a thread regarding the worst humanity (no I will not fucking say "furmanity" or something) has to offer whip lashing into a snit about living with your parents an improvement or just annoying?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Would you call a thread regarding the worst humanity (no I will not fucking say "furmanity" or something) has to offer whip lashing into a snit about living with your parents an improvement or just annoying?


 
i'd call it every day on FAF.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Would you call a thread regarding the worst humanity (no I will not fucking say "furmanity" or something) has to offer whip lashing into a snit about living with your parents an improvement or just annoying?


 
You're new here.

Welcome to FAF.  Don't blame me for the inevitable AIDS.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

everybody'z gettin raped.


----------



## Odd (Aug 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're new here.
> 
> Welcome to FAF.  Don't blame me for the inevitable AIDS.


 Improvement it is, then. And if Broadway musicals have taught me anything, is that everybody already has AIDS. I assume this rule extends to furries.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> Improvement it is, then. And if Broadway musicals have taught me anything, is that everybody already has AIDS. I assume this rule extends to furries.


 
We started AIDS.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We started AIDS.


 
D: *puts a condom on right away*


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We started AIDS.



By fucking monkeys in Africa the 1980's.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2010)

I am Disappointed as this topic havent been locked yet, even though a mod came in here >[


----------



## Ratte (Aug 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I am Disappointed as this topic havent been locked yet, even though a mod came in here >[


 






content


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 16, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> oh, i was unaware folks need to change  because other folks don't like them. in that case, i guess we should  start cracking down on society!



That's literally part of how society has always worked. 

It seems to me that Black Viper expects better from the fandom,  while HarleyRoadkill is literally defending the creepiest of fetishists.
I agree with Black Viper entirely, because their argument is rational. Things like racism and sexism are bad, and I would stand up against them... so why have any mercy on zoophilia? It's even more universally hated than those too.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> We started AIDS.



We built this fandom on AIDS and trolls



Heimdal said:


> It seems to me that Black Viper expects better from the fandom... their argument is rational.



What's wrong with this picture?



			
				Heimdal said:
			
		

> Things like racism and sexism are bad, and I would stand up against them...



As long as it didn't mean actually doing something and getting curb stomped by a bunch of skinheads, right?



			
				Heimdal said:
			
		

> so why have any mercy on zoophilia? It's even more universally hated than those too.



So basically what you're saying is, the only problem with zoophilia is that more people have a problem with it than racism and sexism. Also, I hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but it's kinda hard to have mercy or show none towards *an idea*.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2010)

Hugboxing is the root of all evil in the fandom.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Hugboxing is the root of all evil in the fandom.


 
!!! >:O


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> !!! >:O


 
hugboxing? explain. ^^'


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

virus said:


> The fandom has NOTHING to do with any of those aspects.


 I lol'd. You must be new or extremely delusional.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I lol'd. You must be new or extremely delusional.


 
NO IT'S TRUE WE FURRIES HATE PORN!

By the way I love the new avatar!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> NO IT'S TRUE WE FURRIES HATE PORN!
> 
> By the way I love the new avatar!


 You wouldn't love it if you saw the whole picture. Trust me on this. :V


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You wouldn't love it if you saw the whole picture. Trust me on this. :V


 
Now I have an urge to see it. ><


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Now I have an urge to see it. ><


 dont, it ruins lives
and I come to terms Porn is gonna happen, just unlike the anime fandom we bitch about it more while they go, "Meh"


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dont, it ruins lives
> and I come to terms Porn is gonna happen, just unlike the anime fandom we bitch about it more while they go, "Meh"


 It's strange how a fandom can be so much pro-porn and anti-porn at the same time.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It's strange how a fandom can be so much pro-porn and anti-porn at the same time.


 cause the ones who are mostly anti-porn are the old furs, while the ones mostly pro porn are the young adults
then we have the teen furs who are too fucking busy trying to find a girlfriend/boyfriend ONLINE or trying to figure out if they are gay, straight or bi.

Anime on the other hand goes "Every other person could be a creepy fuck but at least they wont shove their fetish down my throat if I dont do the same"


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> cause the ones who are mostly anti-porn are the old furs, while the ones mostly pro porn are the young adults
> then we have the teen furs who are too fucking busy trying to find a girlfriend/boyfriend ONLINE or trying to figure out if they are gay, straight or bi.


 I could be wrong because I don't know too many oldfurs, but from FA I get the impression that most of the anti-porn raeg actually comes from the newfags who haven't been in the fandom for more than a year or two, who more often than not are teens. Maybe I look at the wrong places, but the majority of oldfurs I see on FA seem to be into this furry porn thing. But that's not to say they don't hate the fandom for being so terrible or anything.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I could be wrong because I don't know too many oldfurs, but from FA I get the impression that most of the anti-porn raeg actually comes from the newfags who hasn't been in the fandom for more than a year or two, who more often than not are teens. That's not to say oldfurs aren't pissed off at how terrible the fandom has gotten, though, but they seem to be more open-minded about it than a lot of FAFers are.


 well with over time they would come to acceptance that porn is gonna happen.
but with how long I been in the fandom I see new furs telling other new furs "Its a Fetish centered around Anthro characters" while old furs tend to go "its about liking Anthro characters"


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> well with over time they would come to acceptance that porn is gonna happen.
> but with how long I been in the fandom I see new furs telling other new furs "Its a Fetish centered around Anthro characters" while old furs tend to go "its about liking Anthro characters"


 I've never seen new furries telling people that's a fetish. If anything they seem to be so insecure they madly insist that there is little to no sex at all, like it's some kind of dirty horrible secret that there's some kinky shit in it.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've never seen new furries telling people that's a fetish. If anything they seem to be so insecure they madly insist that there is little to no sex at all, like it's some kind of dirty horrible secret that there's some kinky shit in it.


 
When someone asks me what furries do, I just say we dress up in animal costumes and go to conventions. Thats about as much association as I have with furries. :V 

I've never looked at furry porn for sexual purposes, although there was this really nice suggestive picture once...


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've never seen new furries telling people that's a fetish. If anything they seem to be so insecure they madly insist that there is little to no sex at all, like it's some kind of dirty horrible secret that there's some kinky shit in it.


 weird, maybe we now past that times, cause I had to deal with furs being like that. 
Thought its still being treated as a dirty lil secret while the majority are now going "meh, its porn, you dont see anime acting the same way"


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> When someone asks me what furries do, I just say we dress up in animal costumes and go to conventions. Thats about as much association as I have with furries. :V


 If you ask me, the "dress up in animal costumes and go to conventions" part is enough to sound batshit insane to some extent. That's why I would prefer a furry fandom that was more focused on cartoons and comics, but unfortunately I can't rule the furry fandom with an iron fist.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If you ask me, the "dress up in animal costumes and go to conventions" part is enough to sound batshit insane to some extent. That's why I would prefer a furry fandom that was more focused on cartoons and comics, but unfortunately I can't rule the furry fandom with an iron fist.


 
Well when explaining it to people who have no idea I remember someone advising us to call it "fans of cartoon animals" or something.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well when explaining it to people who have no idea I remember someone advising us to call it "fans of cartoon animals" or something.


 That's what I would do but I guess it's not correct for everyone because a lot of furries aren't even very interested in cartoons nowadays, so I dunno what else they should say.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well when explaining it to people who have no idea I remember someone advising us to call it "fans of cartoon animals" or something.


 in truth that is somewhat close to the original answer one should give. The updated one instead of using Cartoon animals, is to use "Fans of Anthro characters"
problem is Furs would go like "OMG YOU LIKE SONIC, YOU ARE A FURRY!11!!!"


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Well when explaining it to people who have no idea I remember someone advising us to call it "fans of cartoon animals" or something.


 
Well we've got to make sure we've got our stories straight, or they might suspect the truth :V


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> in truth that is somewhat close to the original answer one should give. The updated one instead of using Cartoon animals, is to use "Fans of Anthro characters"
> problem is Furs would go like "OMG YOU LIKE SONIC, YOU ARE A FURRY!11!!!"


 
I doubt old people who walk past a con even know what "anthro" means. Cartoon is much more commonly used, and people think of cartoons as good things.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 16, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> What's wrong with this picture?



Nothing. Higher expectations can promote positive action to meet it. At worst, it does nothing. While lower expectations, at best, does nothing... and at worst, drags things further down.
Which is more rational?



Wolf-Bone said:


> As long as it didn't mean actually doing something and getting curb stomped by a bunch of skinheads, right?



I don't get the argument, but those skinheads likely wouldn't stop their offensiveness. There's no instance of "actually doing something" if all that is accomplished is getting hurt.



Wolf-Bone said:


> So basically what you're saying is, the only problem with zoophilia is that more people have a problem with it than racism and sexism. Also, I hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but it's kinda hard to have mercy or show none towards *an idea*.


 
Yes. Society has always decided these things before. No matter what any one individual thinks or does, it matters what the majority of society thinks about something. It's just stupid when people self-justify in spite of what the whole world thinks.
Have you never hated an idea before? I guess I meant, "_why have any mercy on the people, and their actions, specifically related to zoophilia?_" But I figured that was implied well enough.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 16, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> That's literally part of how society has always worked.
> 
> It seems to me that Black Viper expects better from the fandom,  while HarleyRoadkill is literally defending the creepiest of fetishists.
> I agree with Black Viper entirely, because their argument is rational. Things like racism and sexism are bad, and I would stand up against them... so why have any mercy on zoophilia? It's even more universally hated than those too.



WAAAITTTT...whoa. racism and sexism are bad, and you would stand up against them...but..."why have mercy on zoophilia"? WOT WOT. you'd stand against racism and sexism but in the same sentence you say to stand against zoophilia...which is hate. stand against hate, but stand for hate! GREAT ATTITUDE, CHAP.

i don't stand up for "the creepiest of fetishists", i just don't think it's necessary to hate on zoophilia for the sake of them being different. ESPECIALLY when it's obvious folks are doing it because that's what's cool to do right now. this point is proven by the poll. zoophilia is more hated than pedophilia...because it's cool to hate zoophilia right now! i just don't wake up every day full of hate for everyone who has a fetish. that's not my thing. sorry. guess i'm a whiteknight (again, lol).



Kellie Gator said:


> You wouldn't love it if you saw the whole picture. Trust me on this. :V



i wanna see!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 16, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> WAAAITTTT...whoa. racism and sexism are bad, and you would stand up against them...but..."why have mercy on zoophilia"? WOT WOT. you'd stand against racism and sexism but in the same sentence you say to stand against zoophilia...which is hate. stand against hate, but stand for hate! GREAT ATTITUDE, CHAP.
> 
> i don't stand up for "the creepiest of fetishists", i just don't think it's necessary to hate on zoophilia for the sake of them being different. ESPECIALLY when it's obvious folks are doing it because that's what's cool to do right now. this point is proven by the poll. zoophilia is more hated than pedophilia...because it's cool to hate zoophilia right now! i just don't wake up every day full of hate for everyone who has a fetish. that's not my thing. sorry. guess i'm a whiteknight (again, lol).
> 
> ...



I agree with Harley. I don't think it is necessary to hate on anyone because they are different. In fact I hate what some people do, not the person themselves (I have two exceptions of two types of people I hate aswell as what they do)


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with Harley. I don't think it is necessary to hate on anyone because they are different. In fact I hate what some people do, not the person themselves (I have two exceptions of two types of people I hate aswell as what they do)


 
yea man. it's cool to hate what they do, but you don't need to hate the person for it. hate the crime, not the criminal.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2010)

Things that are hated are not being treated with rational thought.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> yea man. it's cool to hate what they do, but you don't need to hate the person for it. hate the crime, not the criminal.


 yet everyone is still pissed off at hitler :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

How the fuck is zoophilia beating child porn


Fucking furries


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> How the fuck is zoophilia beating child porn
> 
> 
> Fucking furries


 I'm amaze the hate on Grand is in 3rd


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm amaze the hate on Grand is in 3rd


 My bad, that's all I voted for :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm amaze the hate on Grand is in 3rd


 
That's what I picked.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That's what I picked.  :V


 
*hi5*


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That's what I picked.  :V


 same :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 17, 2010)

http://pounced.org/

root of all evil right here

/thread


----------



## Cavy (Aug 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> I've never looked at furry porn for sexual purposes, although there was this really nice suggestive picture once...


 
Oh the irony. Just saying.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 17, 2010)

Funny, this is just me as a newfur being an asshole. Sorry, peoples.


----------



## dresil (Aug 21, 2010)

Animal slavery is still acceptable though.


----------



## Machine (Aug 21, 2010)

dresil said:


> Animal slavery is still acceptable though.


What the hell is animal slavery?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, definitely the first two since they can actually hurt people.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't really think that zoophilia and plushophilia are aspects of the fandom.  In my opinion, I think that anything that puts the fandom in a bad light are the bad aspects of the fandom.  Other than that, the worst aspect of the fandom is its past.  Once the past is over with, everything will be so much smoother.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What the hell is animal slavery?


 
keeping animals as pets, i do believe.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> keeping animals as pets, i do believe.


..Well, then of course it's fucking acceptable.

Fuck off, treehugger.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Amphion said:


> ..Well, then of course it's fucking acceptable.
> 
> Fuck off, treehugger.


 
maybe it's some sort of moral PETA crusade, or justification of bestiality?

hug off, treefucker.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> maybe it's some sort of moral PETA crusade, or justification of bestiality?
> 
> hug off, treefucker.


You never know.

And treefuckery is a lifestyle. How dare you.


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

dresil said:


> Animal slavery is still acceptable though.


 Well, that's one way to put it. People slavery is still acceptable too, only difference is that you get paid and no one whips the black people. 

Get out of my state :c


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

I hate the faggots like "Boomer the Dog" (possibly too late for a reference of him) who think they're animals... or even partially animals.

Eating steak does not make you a wolf. Nibbling on food does not make you a rabbit. Wearing a collar does not make you a dog (although I do that for fun IRL).

I could go on forever, but my point is that we're all equally human... furry or not. Act like an animal all you want; that's called an identity crisis, not an animal spirit.


----------



## Geek (Aug 23, 2010)

It's embarrassing pretending to be a dog in the public.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I hate the faggots like "Boomer the Dog" (possibly too late for a reference of him) who think they're animals... or even partially animals.
> 
> Eating steak does not make you a wolf. Nibbling on food does not make you a rabbit. Wearing a collar does not make you a dog (although I do that for fun IRL).
> 
> I could go on forever, but my point is that we're all equally human... furry or not. Act like an animal all you want; that's called an identity crisis, not an animal spirit.


 
WABAM, bringin' it back from page two.

firstly, "faggots like boomer the dog", what the hell did he do to you? are you affected by his actions at all? no? i thought so. don't be a prick.

second, i've yet to see someone do that. ever.

third, HUMANS ARE ANIMALS. HUMANS ARE ANIMALS. i said it twice because not many people seem to get that BLATANTLY OBVIOUS FACT. if someone wants to act like an animal, it doesn't affect anyone but them, so why have that pissy attitude?


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally would love to be one of "Boomer the Dog" friend simply because he seams like a friendly person to talk... so much things to ask him... he doesn't seams to arm anyone... I think he's lonely and he's looking for attention... like "hey guuuuuuyzzz, wanna be my friend" *hug*.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> I personally would love to be one of "Boomer the Dog" friend simply because he seams like a friendly person to talk.


 
you edited yor post :C

i would too. 'cause, well, he seems sweet.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 2, 2010)

Aaaand here comes the Bullshit wagon: Driven by Harley, who is picking through and eliminating everyone else's crap.

Believe it or not, Harley is ACTUALLY right. You could replace any of these stigma-infested attributes (CP, Zoo, etc) with the letters A, B and C and I would still agree with Harley. 

The worst thing about this fandom, is the people who are predjudiced against things. However, you gotta just take it as it comes: people will always be tards, because evolution polarises us. 

Congratulations Harley, You just won.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 2, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> The worst thing about this fandom, is the people who are predjudiced against things. However, you gotta just take it as it comes: people will always be tards, because evolution polarises us.


 
That's just the human condition as a whole.
:V

The root of all evil in itself are just furries. 
We are a clusterfuck community of so many double-standards, it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Believe it or not, Harley is ACTUALLY right.



i want to sig this and kiss you.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i want to sig this and kiss you.


 
Go ahead, I feel honoured. No really!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

Diapers.

I just hit the STFU button for fun though.  I don't hate you.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What the hell is animal slavery?


 
People are animals

So slavery is animal slavery...


----------



## Ames (Sep 2, 2010)

CP and zoophilia are the shitholes of the fandom.  But CP more so, imo.


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> The worst thing about this fandom, is the people who are predjudiced against things.



Does that mean we should not predjudiced against pedophiles and zoophiles ?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> Does that mean we should not predjudiced against pedophiles and zoophiles ?


 
My point is that you should know what you're talking about before you say it, and to keep perspective: Attributes come in every flavour - you get nice politicians and nasty politicians, so it's dangerous to generalise - this applies to everything. Furthermore - remember that the person is not all encompassing of the act - you could hate the act, but love the person. When reprimanding a child, you'd probably say "I still love you, but I do not like the thing you did."


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 3, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> remember that the person is not all encompassing of the act - you could hate the act, but love the person. When reprimanding a child, you'd probably say "I still love you, but I do not like the thing you did."


 
THISTHISTHISTHISTHISFUCKINGTHIS.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2010)

JamesB said:


> CP and zoophilia are the shitholes of the fandom.  But CP more so, imo.


 
I haven't seen any actual CP in the fandom ever.

Can't say the same for 4channers.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> THISTHISTHISTHISTHISFUCKINGTHIS.


 
I wrote a reply to this that went poof before I hit the button...  so i'll just say...

'aint how my parents are, and i'm surprised I didn't turn into an emo.  None of that "love" crap while i'm on the receiving end of their wrath.  
Goddamn son of a bitch!  Lying sack of shit!

You're not college material!


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I wrote a reply to this that went poof before I hit the button...  so i'll just say...
> 
> 'aint how my parents are, and i'm surprised I didn't turn into an emo.  None of that "love" crap while i'm on the receiving end of their wrath.
> Goddamn son of a bitch!  Lying sack of shit!
> ...



what the fuck are you talking about. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what the fuck are you talking about. :V


 
Yeah, I was about to say. Did this thread suddenly become a "rant at your parents" thread?


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> "I still love you, but I do not like the thing you did."



Awwwwww.... :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, I was about to say. Did this thread suddenly become a "rant at your parents" thread?


 
No, just calling bullshit on the whole 





> remember that the person is not all encompassing of the act - you could hate the act, but love the person. When reprimanding a child, you'd probably say "I still love you, but I do not like the thing you did."


 thing.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> No, just calling bullshit on the whole  thing.


 
Well, it's what _good_ parents do.

It's not bullshit, it's just hard to find good parents.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 5, 2010)

Meh, no matter how much any of us complain, nothings going to change. :3


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Sep 5, 2010)

personally I'm just in it for the anthros...and I feel deeply connected with my zodiac spirit. I believe that I was something else in a past life. CP is disgusting and a form of child abuse, being victim myself I have strong feelings on that. Beastiality is just...off to me. I'm not into it and I just kinda tilt my head at those that do. Yiff doesnt seem appealing to me because all that fur would just get in the way of a good time. Plushophilia is just an odd way of masturbation. kinda like a blowup doll with fur.  once again, not my thing. 

Honestly I don't care what others do so long as it doesn't affect me in a direct way. I'm a proud furry and enjoy being who I am. I'm not gonna let those with different preferences ruin that for me.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

dresil said:


> Animal slavery is still acceptable though.


 
_Animal slavery_

What the fuck is that? Man that really lessens the whole black slave shit.
HURR MY AMMAMUL LIVES IN A HOUSE THEREFORE HE'S A SLAVE TO HY00MUN 

_Slavery is a system in which *people* are the property of others. Slaves can be held against their will from the time of their capture, purchase or birth, and deprived of the right to leave, *to refuse to work, or to demand wages*. In some societies it was legal for an owner to kill a slave. In others it was a crime to kill a slave._
There is no such thing as animal slavery.

Also lolin' at everybody who is hating zoo because it makes furries out to be animalfuckers.
Hahaha. I guess we should hate pedos because it gives catholics and popes a bad name!


----------



## RageDragon (Sep 5, 2010)

The root of all evil is the Den. It is a cesspool of vapid, witless, sad, and pathetic little minds; some of which whom enjoy fucking their dogs for some mentally fucked up reason; others that want to draw pictures of child-like anthros and masturbate to them shitting their diapers. It has other-kin who believe they are born of werewolf souls and eat raw meat while being all Nuu-Goth/Emo, and strange people who sew plastic vaginas into their children's toys... It's the Den. The Den as a whole.

As for why do I stay? Simple: The lulz. The lulz of watching a train wreck and being awe-inspired by just how deeply disturbed some people can be without ever realizing it.


----------



## Snarkyfox (Sep 5, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> hi my name is grand salamander. i make a thread disguised as a poll to just throw in my two cents that i think bestiality is wrong.
> christ fucking walking, there's no "root of evil" in the fandom. the real root of evil to everything is drugs, and everyone knows that.


 
That's not true! If certain drugs were legalized it would fix a million and one problems.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> My point is that you should know what you're talking about before you say it, and to keep perspective: Attributes come in every flavour - you get nice politicians and nasty politicians, so it's dangerous to generalise - this applies to everything. Furthermore - *remember that the person is not all encompassing of the act - you could hate the act, but love the person.* When reprimanding a child, you'd probably say "I still love you, but I do not like the thing you did."


 
You're making me laugh like fucking Santa over here.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Desert_Lioness_Tallio said:


> personally I'm just in it for the anthros...and I feel deeply connected with my zodiac spirit. I believe that I was something else in a past life.


 Congratulations, you're a furfag supreme.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 5, 2010)

...
Seriously?
Otherkin has the lowest amount of votes?







_Seriously_?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> ...
> Seriously?
> Otherkin has the lowest amount of votes?
> 
> ...


Ikr.
Thinking you're an animal IRL is much worse than being an animal abuser or child abuser.
WHODATHUNK.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> You're making me laugh like fucking Santa over here.


 
Explain.



Snarkyfox said:


> That's not true! If certain drugs were legalized it would fix a million and one problems.



You'll regret bringing politics here, sir.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Explain.


 
Laughing like santa = HOH HOH HOHHHH
Explain = you're basically saying HATE THE CRIME, NOT THE PERSON HURRR
Which is fucking stupid. Take Jeffrey Dahmer for example.
Would you hate killing people? Or would you hate him because he knows that killing people is bad and takes pleasure in it?

By the "hate the crime, not the person" bullshit logic, you'd love people like Dahmer.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 5, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> My point is that you should know what you're talking about before you say it, and to keep perspective: Attributes come in every flavour - you get nice politicians and nasty politicians, so it's dangerous to generalise - this applies to everything. Furthermore - remember that the person is not all encompassing of the act - you could hate the act, but love the person. When reprimanding a child, you'd probably say "I still love you, but I do not like the thing you did."


 
so, love the sinner, hate the sin? gee, i wonder where i've heard that bullshit before?

no... doesn't fly since 99% of the people that i know of that are into CP need some serious mental help.

why should people shut up about something they feel strongly about?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> no... doesn't fly since 99% of the people that i know of that are into CP need some serious mental help.


 I'd love to know how many of these people you actually "know".


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd love to know how many of these people you actually "know".


 
[this]
Why would you befriend someone you obviously hate? :V


----------



## Redregon (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd love to know how many of these people you actually "know".


 
"knowing" and "knowing of." pleased to be knowing the difference between these two phrases.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 5, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Well, I've been thinking about negative aspects of the furry fandom. Like bestiality, CP, and other stuff. I wanna know people's opinions on this stuff.
> Like, I'm totally against bestiality. It's rape, plain and simple. CP is just a crime, *fur or no*. On lifestyling, I find it rather silly, but nothing too bad. On plushophilia, it's just masturbation, although a rather weird way of it :V


I read that as ``fun or no`` and was going to bitch you out. Luckily I reread that before posting, no?

Voted for the last option because I (allegedly) will fuck anything with a dick and a hole.


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 5, 2010)

I clicked everything


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Congratulations, you're a furfag supreme.



Hey I'll take that as a compliment. I have my beliefs and you have yours. Your opinion doesn't have to matter to me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

Desert_Lioness_Tallio said:


> Hey I'll take that as a compliment. I have my beliefs and you have yours. Your opinion doesn't have to matter to me.


 
Oh don't worry, if you start posting out of the den your opinions will change rather quickly.


----------



## Riilulu (Sep 5, 2010)

CP.... my opinion though.


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

This is my comment on this thread:

[yt]KfL5Rb4HY-s[/yt]


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Sep 5, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh don't worry, if you start posting out of the den your opinions will change rather quickly.



meaning??


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

Desert_Lioness_Tallio said:


> meaning??


 
The Den is basically FAF's "infected" area. Think of the stereotypical furries (such as yourself) as the zombies, while the rest of the board (for the most part) are survivors. 

That's pretty much how it goes.


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Sep 5, 2010)

Molly said:


> The Den is basically FAF's "infected" area. Think of the stereotypical furries (such as yourself) as the zombies, while the rest of the board (for the most part) are survivors.
> 
> That's pretty much how it goes.



please enlighten me as to how I am 'stereotypical.' I don't believe I quite fit the stereotypical role of a furry, seeing as everybody stereotypes furries as those who like yiff. I am not into that in the least. I just enjoy dressing up and using my skills as an artist to create works of art.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Desert_Lioness_Tallio said:


> Hey I'll take that as a compliment. I have my beliefs and you have yours. Your opinion doesn't have to matter to me.


 But apparently my opinion mattered enough to you to take it as a compliment, lul.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> :V
> 
> I'd say zoophilia and cp, honestly that shit deserves to just be thrown out of the fandom.
> Plushophilia is creepy.


 I agree on that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 5, 2010)

we dont have a problem with CP in this fandom....
at least... that I know of...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 5, 2010)

What's CP?


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What's CP?


 
Child/Cub Pornography


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Laughing like santa = HOH HOH HOHHHH
> Explain = you're basically saying HATE THE CRIME, NOT THE PERSON HURRR
> Which is fucking stupid. Take Jeffrey Dahmer for example.
> Would you hate killing people? Or would you hate him because he knows that killing people is bad and takes pleasure in it?
> ...



aw fuck clayton THE THREAD WAS DYING. i'd like to kick you violently.

i don't hate jeffrey dahmer, nor would i have. why? because that's why he did what he did. because he was hated. that's why columbine happened. that's why the manson family did what they did. the boys at columbine were hated, and no one listened. the teenagers under charlie manson did what they did because no one cared about them, so they flocked to charlie, who loved them, who treated them like family. these people don't need to be hated, they need to be talked to.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Desert_Lioness_Tallio said:


> please enlighten me as to how I am 'stereotypical.' I don't believe I quite fit the stereotypical role of a furry, seeing as everybody stereotypes furries as those who like yiff. I am not into that in the least. I just enjoy dressing up and using my skills as an artist to create works of art.


 
"Zodiac spirit". What the hell is that supposed to mean.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> aw fuck clayton THE THREAD WAS DYING. i'd like to kick you violently.
> 
> i don't hate jeffrey dahmer, nor would i have. why? because that's why he did what he did. because he was hated. that's why columbine happened. that's why the manson family did what they did. the boys at columbine were hated, and no one listened. the teenagers under charlie manson did what they did because no one cared about them, so they flocked to charlie, who loved them, who treated them like family. these people don't need to be hated, they need to be talked to.


We should hate the act of beating a dog with a bat and not the person who is beating the dog with a bat


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2010)

What is this thread I don't even


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Summercat said:


> What is this thread I don't even


 
Sup Summercat, welcome to The Den


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> Sup Summercat, welcome to The Den


 
Yeah, and I'm supposed to moderate this.

Where the heck do I start with this thread.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Yeah, and I'm supposed to moderate this.
> 
> Where the heck do I start with this thread.


 
I have no idea man. The Den is like a clusterfuck in and of itself, moderating it? Uhh, good luck I guess |3


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> I have no idea man. The Den is like a clusterfuck in and of itself, moderating it? Uhh, good luck I guess |3


 
Oh, I came up with an idea on how to do it. I just need higher-up approval, then to announce it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Oh, I came up with an idea on how to do it. I just need higher-up approval, then to announce it.


 
Can't wait to see if your idea works, for serious.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 6, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Yeah, and I'm supposed to moderate this.
> 
> Where the heck do I start with this thread.


 
By deleting it outright.
However The Den's ability to flog dead horses to the bone will leave you a broken and dishevelled wreck within a week.

Therefore I applaud you for your commitment.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, y'know what? F*** this: I'm bringing the psycology of evolution to this sadly pathetic article. 

1. Humans are decended from primates.

2. Primate social structure in Chimpanzees is all about the control of territory and the fission and fusion of alliances. The psyche of Chimps is hardwired by evolutionary pressure to favour those good at dealing with others socially rather then physically; as a result, a system of alliances came about which used conformism and reciprocal virtue to establish distinct social groups.

3. These groups are kept seperate by the negative feedback of the abovementioned factors. Over the evolution of the species, this solidified into a hardwired sense of "us" and "them" and this is also true of Homo Sapiens. 

4. This distinction causes the mind to become uneasy when one of these factors is not present. Hence, lonely people go crazy. But what if there is no "them" becuase of unification? The mind would also break down, but instead of doing so, it exploits the most suitable difference between members of the group so as to seperate them and make a schism. This sets the mind at ease again. 

5. Don't believe me yet? Let me back up with examples: You and your Scottish friends are rival to the guys at the pub. However you unite to support your local football team, Celtic. When a UK wide competition arises, Celtic and Rangers supporters put aside their differences to support the Scotland Team. When the olympics comes around, you cease to fight the English and come together as the UK against Europe. When faced with an overseas crisis, Europe unites to take it on. 

DO YOU SEE WHAT I'M SAYING!?

People will always exploit any xenophobic interest that they can in order to be enemies to someone - anyone. This applies locally to this dying thread. 

Q. E. D. Beesatches.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry for not reading the thread and just jumping into it.
Grand Salamander, I'm new to the forums, so I don't hate you as I (guess what!) don't know you. But, I chose that option. I'm not sure are you talking about real life aspects or drawing themes. I got the impression it is about art. 
My opinion is quite simple :
Paper can take anything without making a real life consequence.
Anything drawn on the paper is therefore safe.
As for the lifestyle, it is weird (at least to me), but is harmless


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 6, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Sorry for not reading the thread and just jumping into it.
> Grand Salamander, I'm new to the forums, so I don't hate you as I (guess what!) don't know you. But, I chose that option. I'm not sure are you talking about real life aspects or drawing themes. I got the impression it is about art.
> My opinion is quite simple :
> Paper can take anything without making a real life consequence.
> ...



You may be new, but THIS.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

the root of all evil is ignorance.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the root of all evil is ignorance.


 
But the root of all evil is the source of all human suffering...  are you suggesting that injury and disease are caused by ignorance?

Edit: then again...  they can be...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> But the root of all evil is the source of all human suffering...  are you suggesting that injury and disease are caused by ignorance?
> 
> Edit: then again...  they can be...


 
Maybe human ignorance caused us to not know how to prevent sickness and/or have a cure for it...?


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Maybe human ignorance caused us to not know how to prevent sickness and/or have a cure for it...?


 
aliens did.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 10, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> But the root of all evil is the source of all human suffering...  are you suggesting that injury and disease are caused by ignorance?
> 
> Edit: then again...  they can be...



Maybe the root of all evil can be multiple things.

Occam's Razor doesn't always work.


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Occam's Razor doesn't always work.



The furry fandom is not a necessity.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 11, 2010)

what i dont like about the fandom is people jumping on a any old soap box just to piss and moan over things that cant be changed are are easily ignored ....


now evil on the other hand is just fine with me, its a category of man made morals that are just about as stable as "Cobalt 60"


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> aliens did.


 
you're an alien


----------



## Makitana (Sep 11, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Paper can take anything without making a real life consequence.


 Uhuh... so what about written contracts binding people to pay back huge sums of money, or writing a statement to the police regarding a crime you witnessed, or a document signed by a safety officer before something blows up etc. Things written on paper control the world and what you choose to put or not put on there can most definitely have real world consequences. Go and write a ransom note or bomb threat and give it to something and then tell us how it wont have any real life consequences lol.

I agree that ignorance is the root of all evil btw.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)

damn.. i forget how to delete a post... workin on it


----------



## rodox_video (Sep 15, 2010)

so uh

Why are otherkin, lifestyling and plushophilia on there when they are all _completely fucking harmless_? Yes, plushophilia is gross, yes otherkins are crazy, and god damn has anyone even USED the term "lifestyler" since the 1990s?

How out of touch with reality, how completely out of your fucking gourd do you have to be to list those near real-life criminal activity?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 15, 2010)

Geek said:


> The furry fandom is not a necessity.


 
Whuh? Occam's Razor states that the "simplest solution is usually the correct one." I said it's not true for this case, as this has multiple, complex answers.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 15, 2010)

rodox_video said:


> so uh
> 
> Why are otherkin, lifestyling and plushophilia on there when they are all _completely fucking harmless_? Yes, plushophilia is gross, yes otherkins are crazy, and god damn has anyone even USED the term "lifestyler" since the 1990s?
> 
> How out of touch with reality, how completely out of your fucking gourd do you have to be to list those near real-life criminal activity?


 People think that otherkin have some mental disease, people don't want the fandom to associate with plush humpers, and people think that lifestyles take the fandom's idea too far. They all cause controversy of some sort, so that's why they are on the list.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2010)

greed, money, and religion is the root of all evil.

/thread

*sets thread on fire*


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

DAPHUCK????? the options given are not favorable to me personally. =( i really dont want to vote on this poll. no on cp just cause that can bring harm to others, as for zoophilia, definately not for me but ive got a friend or two, and they're pretty legit people. its hard to explain my feelings i gues this can some it up. v v v

1--2--3--4--5--6--7--8--9--10---(special zone)

my range of emotions as far as approval to hating something look like this. 1 is i love everything about this and 10 would be a neutral feeling. 100% neutral. i have no room for hate in my life, but there is this "special zone"..... this particular zone is a negative one, if something is in here, i dont like it. for example..... rape. obviously, a no no. murder same thing its not a good thing. i also believe that haterz live in the special zone too. if u cant get over the fact that someone is different than you whether that be in a state of mind visual apperance, orientation, or just the way they are, u might be here. at the same time, depending on the severity of your pointless hate, you may not. i preach the above all the time, and the largere majority of people have something they hate. this means that i do not automatically have a problem with others who hate others. but u could be in the special zone if you cant help but fart out your mouth and some how shape those mouth farts into something audible that is equivelant to you saying constantly hating something.

sry bout wall of txt.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Sep 19, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i don't hate jeffrey dahmer, nor would i have. why? because that's why he did what he did. because he was hated. that's why columbine happened. that's why the manson family did what they did. the boys at columbine were hated, and no one listened. the teenagers under charlie manson did what they did because no one cared about them, so they flocked to charlie, who loved them, who treated them like family. these people don't need to be hated, they need to be talked to.


 
I second this. Nothing good ever comes of hating people.

As much as people are different, we all have the same emotions, and there is a lot of similarity in the ways different peoples' minds work. I think that when you see someone doing something you think is wrong, you should consider what drove them to do that so that you don't ever do something similar.

I'm not sure if this fits in or not, but I'm remembering some things I've read about personality types. INFJs (a Jung type) have a reputation for having strong values, but even that trait can go bad. Mother Theresa and Hitler were both INFJ type. (So am I, which is why that's the type I've read about most.)


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 20, 2010)

Going with CP for the vote, hearing stories about the horrors that does to children makes it highly evil. Art on the other hand is picture so meh, don't like it but don't care.

Zoophilia - Highly unacceptable when being practiced on real animals and when real animals are exploited. Not all screw animals, others find better safe and private outlets for it and keep it to themselves around polite company, those that don't are a pain in the ass.

Lifestyling - Perfectly fine when reasonable, a lot of great fun lifestyle furries in the fandom.

Plushophilia - Again should be kept to self in polite company but perfectly acceptable I feel. Avoiding media is always a good tip for this and any oddity, they will see a plushie-furry as just a furry thus to them all furries are into it which they usually report.

Otherkin, odd but not met with much care by those I have seen outside of furry and I don't care being in it. Whatever makes them happy.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 20, 2010)

When i voted, i immediately thought bestiality. After thinking about it, i think that its the people who take lifestyling too far; wearing suits too much, acting like an animal too much, yiffing too much, and being seen on tv.

Its these few people that CSI and other things are made off of, thats alot of evil for such a minority.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm really really late in this but you have to stop and think about the real reason these things get set up in the furry fandom to begin with. Before you say one of any of these things are the "Root" of our bad PR, you have to realize that at one time people decided the fandom should be all tolerating and accepting. That is the true root of "evil" or what I'd prefer to call bad pr.

People run around blindly accepting anything and everything in the fandom, and will fight to their last breath to defend things no matter what they are. There is your source of problems and pain in the fandom above everything else. All the other things would become less of an issue and get pushed out to some degree if people were to drop this idea of "We must be accepting and tolerating and the fandumb is a hugbox!"


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm really really late in this but you have to stop and think about the real reason these things get set up in the furry fandom to begin with. Before you say one of any of these things are the "Root" of our bad PR, you have to realize that at one time people decided the fandom should be all tolerating and accepting. That is the true root of "evil" or what I'd prefer to call bad pr.
> 
> People run around blindly accepting anything and everything in the fandom, and will fight to their last breath to defend things no matter what they are. There is your source of problems and pain in the fandom above everything else. All the other things would become less of an issue and get pushed out to some degree if people were to drop this idea of "We must be accepting and tolerating and the fandumb is a hugbox!"


 
The fight against social consequences is the root of all evil in the fandom.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 20, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm really really late in this but you have to stop and think about the real reason these things get set up in the furry fandom to begin with. Before you say one of any of these things are the "Root" of our bad PR, you have to realize that at one time people decided the fandom should be all tolerating and accepting. That is the true root of "evil" or what I'd prefer to call bad pr.
> 
> People run around blindly accepting anything and everything in the fandom, and will fight to their last breath to defend things no matter what they are. There is your source of problems and pain in the fandom above everything else. All the other things would become less of an issue and get pushed out to some degree if people were to drop this idea of "We must be accepting and tolerating and the fandumb is a hugbox!"


 
So we should be conservative assholes instead? :v


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> So we should be conservative assholes instead? :v


 
If you want to be part of a non-solution go ahead and tighten up completely 

Back to "Serious posting oh noes"  People have a wonderful resource. It's call a brain. It's capable of things like "Thinking". If you learn to be a critical thinker you can take on issues and make better judgments instead of just rolling over being a mass welcome mat for anything and everything. If you spread that kind of attitude suddenly you don't have this giant sign that says "HEY PEDOPHILES, RAPISTS, and ZOOPHILES, COME HERE TO BE ACCEPTED AND PUSH YOUR DEVIANCY!"


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 20, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you want to be part of a non-solution go ahead and tighten up completely
> 
> Back to "Serious posting oh noes"  People have a wonderful resource. It's call a brain. It's capable of things like "Thinking". If you learn to be a critical thinker you can take on issues and make better judgments instead of just rolling over being a mass welcome mat for anything and everything. If you spread that kind of attitude suddenly you don't have this giant sign that says "HEY PEDOPHILES, RAPISTS, and ZOOPHILES, COME HERE TO BE ACCEPTED AND PUSH YOUR DEVIANCY!"


 
Would be nice but a lot still won't be able to tell the difference between anthropozoophilia and zoophilia anyway. Boundaries are not a bad thing to have in any culture though for comfort and sanity reasons. We do seem to have more than in the past so that is progress.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't see "Furries in general" on that list sir.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm really really late in this but you have to stop and think about the real reason these things get set up in the furry fandom to begin with. Before you say one of any of these things are the "Root" of our bad PR, you have to realize that at one time people decided the fandom should be all tolerating and accepting. That is the true root of "evil" or what I'd prefer to call bad pr.
> 
> People run around blindly accepting anything and everything in the fandom, and will fight to their last breath to defend things no matter what they are. There is your source of problems and pain in the fandom above everything else. All the other things would become less of an issue and get pushed out to some degree if people were to drop this idea of "We must be accepting and tolerating and the fandumb is a hugbox!"


 to which why FAF seems to be the only save house


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 22, 2010)

The Root of all Evil in the Furry Fandom are the elitist picks who reside within it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> The Root of all Evil in the Furry Fandom are the elitist picks who reside within it.


 so the Lifestylers :V


----------



## Xavan (Sep 22, 2010)

Didn't know it was multiple choice, and didn't know was cp was at first. Probably everything except lifestyling.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you want to be part of a non-solution go ahead and tighten up completely
> 
> Back to "Serious posting oh noes"  People have a wonderful resource. It's call a brain. It's capable of things like "Thinking". If you learn to be a critical thinker you can take on issues and make better judgments instead of just rolling over being a mass welcome mat for anything and everything. If you spread that kind of attitude suddenly you don't have this giant sign that says "HEY PEDOPHILES, RAPISTS, and ZOOPHILES, COME HERE TO BE ACCEPTED AND PUSH YOUR DEVIANCY!"



it's a fandom. i think you and everyone else on this anti-deviant crusade are taking a FANDOM way too seriously.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't see "Furries in general" on that list sir.


 
i missed you :3


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> taking a FANDOM way too seriously.



What does that even mean..? It's an argument designed against people who RP so much that they value their imaginary world with more seriousness than the real world around them. It doesn't work in other contexts so well.

This thread is criticizing real issues.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it's a fandom. i think you and everyone else on this anti-deviant crusade are taking a FANDOM way too seriously.


 even fandoms tend to look at itself and realize "there is bad apples among the bunch"


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> What does that even mean..? It's an argument designed against people who RP so much that they value their imaginary world with more seriousness than the real world around them. It doesn't work in other contexts so well.
> 
> This thread is criticizing real issues.



when did RP come into this at all. when. when did it. and who cares if they DO care about their imaginary world more? they're happy in that life, so why MAKE them adjust to the real world? fuck, FA has some of the meanest folks i've ever seen.



Crysix Fousen said:


> even fandoms tend to look at itself and realize "there is bad apples among the bunch"


 
but i've never seen one take itself so seriously...it's a fandom based on digging cartoons and anthros, i think we need to take off the all-white clothes and put down the swords for, like, one second. seriously :V


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> when did RP come into this at all. when. when did it. and who cares if they DO care about their imaginary world more? they're happy in that life, so why MAKE them adjust to the real world? fuck, FA has some of the meanest folks i've ever seen.


 
I was criticizing your argument, not RPers. If you read my post again, you'll notice I didn't say anything negative about RPers at all.

When somebody is losing their shit defending something silly or make-believe, it makes sense to tell them they are "taking it too seriously." That argument probably comes from trolls throwing it at therians or RPers or something, but it has a point even if nobody buys into it. When it's flipped around and used in a different context, it isn't an argument at all. Suddenly you're saying, "_Stop taking zoos and pedos seriously!_"  Well no, because those things ARE serious.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I was criticizing your argument, not RPers. If you read my post again, you'll notice I didn't say anything negative about RPers at all.
> 
> When somebody is losing their shit defending something silly or make-believe, it makes sense to tell them they are "taking it too seriously." That argument probably comes from trolls throwing it at therians or RPers or something, but it has a point even if nobody buys into it. When it's flipped around and used in a different context, it isn't an argument at all. Suddenly you're saying, "_Stop taking zoos and pedos seriously!_"  Well no, because those things ARE serious.


 
no, the fandom DOESN'T need to worry about zoos and pedos like they do. shit. it's insane how much that has become wrapped up in the core of EVERY topic. it just gets fucking old to talk about something and it pretty regularly derailing into some sort of discussion about that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> but i've never seen one take itself so seriously...it's a fandom based on digging cartoons and anthros, i think we need to take off the all-white clothes and put down the swords for, like, one second. seriously :V


 you forgot one damn thing Harley; This fandom is filled with PEOPLE, and its natural for PEOPLE to be like this. Look at FAF for gawd sakes, and then go to another fucking furry forum. FAF is the one that doesn't fucking give a damn if we start a shitstorm over something cause we are not our damn sonas as those other forums go about. I been to anime Forums WHOM ARE DOING THE SAME SHIT AS WHAT WE ARE DOING, a topic of not liking how Hentai is part of their fandom, how they detest lolicon, how they hate "so and so" series or artist.

Are you saying we have no damn right to open our mouths and go "why is this part of our fandom?"
I know about how people in this fandom is going "dont like it, dont look at it." but it doesn't mean I can't have an opposing opinion on it.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you forgot one damn thing Harley; This fandom is filled with PEOPLE, and its natural for PEOPLE to be like this. Look at FAF for gawd sakes, and then go to another fucking furry forum. FAF is the one that doesn't fucking give a damn if we start a shitstorm over something cause we are not our damn sonas as those other forums go about. I been to anime Forums WHOM ARE DOING THE SAME SHIT AS WHAT WE ARE DOING, a topic of not liking how Hentai is part of their fandom, how they detest lolicon, how they hate "so and so" series or artist.
> 
> Are you saying we have no damn right to open our mouths and go "why is this part of our fandom?"
> I know about how people in this fandom is going "dont like it, dont look at it." but it doesn't mean I can't have an opposing opinion on it.


 
calm down :V i'm not after making enemies. i never said you couldn't disagree with me. this is just an old topic. same shit, different day. we all know how everyone feels by now. you know how i feel, i know how you feel. it's a fucking old topic that's just rehashing the same things that have been said before. i don't need to reiterate that i love drugs. why? because you already know, it's already been discussed.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 25, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you forgot one damn thing Harley; This fandom is filled with PEOPLE, and its natural for PEOPLE to be like this. Look at FAF for gawd sakes, and then go to another fucking furry forum. FAF is the one that doesn't fucking give a damn if we start a shitstorm over something cause we are not our damn sonas as those other forums go about. I been to anime Forums WHOM ARE DOING THE SAME SHIT AS WHAT WE ARE DOING, a topic of not liking how Hentai is part of their fandom, how they detest lolicon, how they hate "so and so" series or artist.
> 
> Are you saying we have no damn right to open our mouths and go "why is this part of our fandom?"
> I know about how people in this fandom is going "dont like it, dont look at it." but it doesn't mean I can't have an opposing opinion on it.


 
Read my post second top of Page 12 of this thread.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 25, 2010)

I voted for communism and otherkin. I didn't vote for CP because I thought it was cosplay.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

I still think furries in general are the root of all evil.

You bastards.


----------



## Wulfshade (Sep 26, 2010)

I say otherkin, becouse it's too much like a religion. All those silly beliefs just annoy me.


----------



## Tanyip (Sep 26, 2010)

For some reason, I don't believe it counted my votes for the first four  choices. Count on me to mess up something as simple as voting! :U

Anyway. Fetishes should be kept in the bedroom, while Otherkin and Lifestylers tend to be  incredibly annoying yet hilarious. I like to think of them as silly  little LARPers.


----------



## Celestialdude (Sep 26, 2010)

all of the negative things that have been associated with the fandom like the beastiality and plushophilia are some of the things I don't like. I get it if that's what someone likes, but if I'm associated with it because of what someone does then I'm embarrassed. At my first furry con me and some furs were asked if we make out with stuffed animals by a random hotel guest and we had to explain that we didn't believe in that. It was both funny and embarrassing in so many ways.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 26, 2010)

Meh I just realized *some* of this furry drama is not going to be a problem for any longer than a decade (Zoo, Pedo, Feral will still be probably)

_divide et impera_

Been talking with some people about maybe the possibility of a new convention that should legitimize a new fandom (well its kinda a proto fandom already which is why this group seems quite around here). It seems badly needed much like the devision between furry and sci fi. Feels like a optimistic possibility.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 26, 2010)

FYI: all furry art is drawn, there is no '*c*hild *p*orn" -- loli and shota are legal in a lot of countries

Furries might be pretty sick, but at least they _usually _keep their fantasies away from other peoples children lol
.____.;;
Sure hope so anyways...


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 26, 2010)

Toxic.Vixen said:


> FYI: all furry art is drawn, there is no '*c*hild *p*orn" -- loli and shota are legal in a lot of countries
> 
> Furries might be pretty sick, but at least they _usually _keep their fantasies away from other peoples children lol
> .____.;;
> Sure hope so anyways...



I guess that depends what your child looks like... http://weeklyworldnews.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/coverbatboy.jpg


----------



## Redregon (Sep 27, 2010)

i think the issue at hand is that so many people take a "it's no big deal" when it comes to pedophilia and beastiality in the fandom... which is pretty damning when you think about it. that's putting forth the assumption that it's somehow accepted here and really, it's not (by a longshot.)

but hey, there sure are a lot of sick freak apologists in this here thread. i wonder if there's more to it than just shrugging it off... perhaps there are some with vested interests in keeping that "no big deal" attitude going?


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 27, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i think the issue at hand is that so many people take a "it's no big deal" when it comes to pedophilia and beastiality in the fandom... which is pretty damning when you think about it. that's putting forth the assumption that it's somehow accepted here and really, it's not (by a longshot.)
> 
> but hey, there sure are a lot of sick freak apologists in this here thread. i wonder if there's more to it than just shrugging it off... perhaps there are some with vested interests in keeping that "no big deal" attitude going?


 
Most don't care because they feel art supports this crap us much as the Matrix caused columbine and are able to ignore it because they are not insecure. I'll bet that all those complaining with the big deal attitude though may finally succeed in their plan one day to ban it so they no longer have the temptation of downloading and masturbating to cub and feral porn that haunts their sexual insecurities being click away. 

What? i'm going of the same rhetorical logic you just did.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 27, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> Most don't care because they feel art supports this crap us much as the Matrix caused columbine and are able to ignore it because they are not insecure. I'll bet that all those complaining with the big deal attitude though may finally succeed in their plan one day to ban it so they no longer have the temptation of downloading and masturbating to cub and feral porn that haunts their sexual insecurities being click away.
> 
> What? i'm going of the same rhetorical logic you just did.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEhDZN0RFjw


----------



## Carenath (Sep 27, 2010)

Everyone knows the answer to this was mathematically proven to be 'girls'.

First we state that girls require time and money: girls = time * money
And we all know 'time is money': girls = money * money = money ^2
But 'money is the root of all evil': money = sqrt(evil)
Therefore, girls = (sqrt(evil))^2
Therefore girls = evil.


----------

